

Project Silk - prajjwal
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/01/project-silk/

======
Touche
Will this cause improvements that were reported by the Google Inbox devs
(reported here, not sure if reported on Bugzilla)?

------
stuartd
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8967918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8967918)

------
pepsi
But what about Amazon Silk?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Silk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Silk)

~~~
jethro_tell
Yes, I have to think they won't be happy about this.

------
andrewguenther
This is a repost from barely even a week ago....

